# Oil Change



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Got a question here, my "Change Oil" light is popping up but with just 3000 miles, 
How do you reset this ?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Oil Change (redzone98)*

Found it in the Users manual...
"Accelerator to the floor 3 times in 10 seconds with the engine off , Ignition ON"


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

My dealer mentioned i should use only synthetic oil preferably in dealership.
Any thoughts?


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (poruchik_r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poruchik_r* »_My dealer mentioned i should use only synthetic oil preferably in dealership.
Any thoughts?

First off....Do you not get 3 years free mait. in Canada?
Synthetics are better in some respects, but chances are that the 3.8 or 4.0 that you have did not come from Chrysler with synthetic oil and it is not required. So I would just look into the fact of what you really want to do and what you can afford. Most synthetic oil changes especially if they are done at the dealer are probably $70+. A regular old oil change could cost you less than $30.


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

That's what i thought.
I dint get free maintenance. And I don't think it came with synthetic. VW wants $86 for an oil change, but I thing I will do it elsewhere for half of the price


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (poruchik_r)*

Was just checking out the Volkswagen of Canada website:
http://www.vw.ca
No mention of the Carefree Maintenance program (3 years of covered maintenance service on all Volkswagen vehicles) like we have here in the US.


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (poruchik_r)*

Ya dealers will say its better for you to get it done at their shops..... They usually charge double the price...... NO dealers for me except for waranties work and I hope NOT to need any..
NO free service on Routan in Canada...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Badge56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Badge56* »_
NO free service on Routan in Canada...


Weak....
Thats Probably because Most American Mini-Van Owners cant FIT under a car even when Jacked up!
...so they take it to the dealer anyway


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

Weak....
*Thats Probably because Most American Mini-Van Owners cant FIT under a car even when Jacked up!*
...so they take it to the dealer anyway


Wow that is productive......


----------



## vw6429 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (sldrsvw)*

Care-Free Maintance is VW of American Only item. Also Warranty over in the USA is 3 years or 36000 miles, were as in Canada its, 4 years or 80000km. Also VW of American will not cover some things that VW of Canada and same the other way, and for items it does cover, some items may have to be paid for in-advance, and the invoice brought back to the dealer in the Respectable Country....


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (vw6429)*

I tried the ignition pedal thing didn't work had to get it reset at the dealer. My change oil didn't start until 5000


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubmk2_3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubmk2_3* »_I tried the ignition pedal thing didn't work had to get it reset at the dealer. My change oil didn't start until 5000

wow, worked for me the 1st time...
turn key on, accelerator to the floor three times, turn key off...


----------



## itisroutan (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*

My change oil message came on today at 2500 miles? Will call dealer tomorrow - if the message is showing up - should I push for it to be changed? Why would I ignore it or try to reset it myself - I would think it comes on for a reason? Car was manufactured in 11-08 and purchased in late May. I know someone on here had mentioned about how long they sat idle.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (itisroutan)*

I'm not 100% sure but the reason for an early light being on may be due to oil wear and not vehicle mileage. 2500 miles in traffic wears more than 5000 miles on the highway. The reset should happen within 7 seconds or less...but sometimes it takes a bit of learning. Many manufacturers now have oil life indicators...some more informative than others. 


_Modified by Cubster at 1:51 AM 7-19-2009_


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (Cubster)*

It's worth noting that on my wife's 2008 T&C with the 3.8L, she has a customizable oil change indicator settable from 2500-6000 miles at will. But if you read thru the Routan manual, they say that the indicator is evaluative and goes off based upon usage criteria, without spelling out how this works... an optical sensor, perhaps? It is not simply a reminder message that you can set and forget.
Curious that, especially where VW wants to offer maintenance for free at their discretionary intervals, yet clearly, oil changes are based upon different use and oil type and probably won't ever wait for 6K on non-synthetic oils.
BTW, there is no requirement for synthetic on the Routan nor will you get it with the free oil changes.


----------



## itisroutan (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (RoutanDaddy)*

Took our van in this week - got the oil checked (level was fine) and they reset the indicator light. Stated oil change was triggered by the amount of time (11/08 manufacture date) and not the mileage/usage. Had them check my front brakes due to excess noise/shimmey when braking at high speeds or braking on hills - they decided to replace my front rotors. Service manager blamed it on it sitting for too long a time. Also - they added some clips to the bumper - apparently there was a recall but I am unaware of any recalls other than the airbag warning. All warranty work and was pleased with how the dealership handled everything.


----------



## SoCalTDI (Jul 25, 2009)

*TSB 17-09-04 Routan "Change Oil" indicator*

My Change Oil indicator went on at 2550 miles. My local dealer wanted to simply reset the light without changing the oil. They didn't understand that the indicator is duty cycle based, not strictly mileage based like other VWs. I wouldn't let them reset the light without changing the oil.
I called VW on this issue. They advised me to get the oil changed and it would be covered under the Care-Free maintenance policy. This is in addition to the 6 oil changes normally scheduled at 6000 mile intervals. The Change Oil indicator is triggered by the engine duty cycle, not the mileage. If you do lots of idling, short trips, or stop and go, it will go on before the 6k interval.
I went to my dealer and they changed my oil at 2700 miles due to the light, but they said it counted as my 6k service and I would not be getting another service at 6k unless I used my 12k service at that point.
The VW Customer Care person had assured me that they *would* cover the oil change and not have it count against my other 6k interval services.
Long story short, I called VW again and they opened an issue ticket and "educated" the dealer that they should have changed my oil and *not* have counted it against my normal 6k service. Now I have the TSB number which clarifies VW's policy on this issue. 
If you have a Routan and the Change Oil indicator comes up on the cluster before the normal 6k interval, have your dealer look up TSB 17-09-04. They will change your oil for free even if you are not at the 6k interval.
-Jeff


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: TSB 17-09-04 Routan "Change Oil" indicator (SoCalTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalTDI* »_
If you have a Routan and the Change Oil indicator comes up on the cluster before the normal 6k interval, have your dealer look up TSB 17-09-04. They will change your oil for free even if you are not at the 6k interval.
-Jeff


good work Jeff ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: TSB 17-09-04 Routan "Change Oil" indicator (redzone98)*

I Love our free maintenance program..... I dont plan on keeping the van longer then 3 years anyhow. We just have to get the kids to the point that they can sit forward, and get in and out easy. Then we get to buy somethign else, like a CC or a Toureg


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: TSB 17-09-04 Routan "Change Oil" indicator (SoCalTDI)*

Went to the dealer for an oil change based upon the "oil change required" indicator, which popped at around 2600 miles. at 3877 now, so I asked the dealer to print off a copy of the TSB and he gave it to me. Frankly, I can't tell from his documentation whether or not he did the service as a special oil change as required by the TSB or as my 6K service. He didn't dispute the TSB either, so they did the free change and a safety check and repair to the rear lights that involved installing a washer to prevent cracking and water invasion into the lens. I don't know how extensive that safety recall is, but they took care of it. The TSB calls for the dealer not to stamp the maintenance booklet.
So the odd footnote from the oil change TSB is the section entitled, "Production Solution". It reads, "Final Production countermeasures pending." Now what the hell does that mean? That they will replace the duty cycle based indicator with an idiot reminder that is simply mileage based? Frankly, I would like to know how this duty cycle system calibrates and functions.. Anyone know about this?


----------



## Edsel (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: TSB 17-09-04 Routan "Change Oil" indicator (SoCalTDI)*

A VW dealer just refused to change the oil at 2500 miles in my Routan insisting they only perform maintenance free service at every 6,000 miles, no maintenance in between. Service department said I am required to pay for any maintenance before those intervals. My Routan's indicator is telling me to change the oil now. 
I think I'd rather pay an independent shop than patronize a VW dealer trying to scam the customer and scam VW by getting paid twice for an oil change.
VW's maintenance free program is only as good as its dealers and right now I feel like I've been pistol whipped.


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: TSB 17-09-04 Routan "Change Oil" indicator (Edsel)*

Your van does not need oil, it is a computer glitch. Mine did this at 3,000 miles but I reset it myself. Search in the forum on how to reset it.


----------



## Edsel (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: TSB 17-09-04 Routan "Change Oil" indicator (rama)*

I called VW of N.A. and spoke with a representative about this oil change issue this afternoon and they said yes, the oil should be changed free of charge. She said oil changes are required when the vehicle's computer indicates an oil change is needed. VW NA will call the dealer by Monday and straighten them out. Another area VW dealer I contacted today was also confused until I asked him to read the TSB (cited above) and he admitted he hadn't seen the TSB even though is was sent to the dealer in March. 
As a poster indicated earlier in this thread, the oil life indicator in the Routan is duty based which means the oil's age and and type of driving between oil changes are factors used by the vehicle's computer to calculate oil changes. I purchased my Routan June '09 but the dealer received it from VW August '08. The oil in my Routan's crankcase is now at least a year old and dino oil does age sitting in the crankcase. Heck, I change the oil in my lawnmower at least twice/year. 
As I've said elsewhere, the Routan is a terrific vehicle but bad dealers can destroy a brand's reputation real fast.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TSB 17-09-04 Routan "Change Oil" indicator (Edsel)*

I agree with 'Edsel' on the Oil Change issue. My SEL/RSE was built in October '08 and delivered in June '09. I asked the dealer about an Oil Change at delivery but they refused, citing the warranty schedule. Arguing that the oil was in the car for over 6 months [the warranty says 6K or 6 months, whichever comes first] was to no avail. So, I changed it myself. 
I plan to change it every 3K or 3 months anyway, as I have done with all my previous vehicles that run conventional oil. 
By the way, this was the easiest oil change of any vehicle I have ever owned. The horizontal position of the filter, close to the drain plug was a rare stroke of easy mtce. engineering. 'No runs, No drips, No errors'


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Oil Change (redzone98)*

My 'change oil' warning came on at about 2800 miles. As I had changed the 7-month old oil at about 850 miles, I ignored the light until about 3400, when I changed the oil and reset the warning.
Didn't bother with the dealer, because he's an hour's drive away, but he'll see me at 6K for sure.


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I went to the dealer yesterday, with 2900 miles on the van, in preperation for a 1500 mile road trip later this week. I was told that they would NOT change the oil, since I hadn't hit 6000 miles. I referenced the above TSB and asked him to look it up, and he replied that the TSB from VW was to reprogram the computer so that the oil change indicator now comes on at 6000 miles! He said it would take about 1 1/2 hrs to do this, and at the end I would still have no oil change. I said "no thanks" and left. So now no oil change till I get back from the trip, I guess I'll go to a different dealer and see what they say. 
Is there any place where I can see the TSB for myself or is it confidential? Reason I ask is I don't think this guy ever looked at it, but he claimed he did and it only called for re-setting the computer reminder. I would love to have some actual proof!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (BlackVanRoutan)*

i really think VW needs to get off their ASS and get dealers TRAINED ON the ROUTAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: oil change update*

Well, I called another dealer and made an appointment for Wed morning. While on the phone, I asked them to clarify their policy, so as to not waste another trip. They told me the computer would be reprogrammed but the oil change would NOT be done. 
I then called VWNA for clarification. After some research, I was assured that the dealer WOULD cover my oil change, but as part of the service campaign, the computer will be modified so the service light comes on at the VW intervals in the future. Hey, it's some progress I suppose. 
They are supposed to call me back before the end of business tomorrow, after they've edjucated the service manager, just in time for my Wed morning appointment. Something tells me he'll be thrilled to see me...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: oil change update (BlackVanRoutan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVanRoutan* »_service light comes on at the VW intervals in the future. Hey, it's some progress I suppose. 


if the motor is designed and made by Dodge, How can VW decide when the oil change is due!?
I am NOT going 6K miles on this motor. I Have already changed out the "6K service" Oil at 8200miles and it already looked like ****! BUT i think that is mostly due to my completely *INCOMPETENT* Local Dealer (Burke Motor Group Cape May)
I used Mobil1 Full Syn, and a quality filter, lets HOPE i can go more than 2200miles on this oil


_Modified by redzone98 at 8:27 AM 10-14-2009_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: oil change update (redzone98)*

our change oil light just came on, right as my wife drove past 2500 miles .... looks like a visit to the dealer.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: oil change update (redzone98)*

If you have the correct viscosity Mobil 1 oil in your Routan, then you should have very little to worry about!
I ran Mobil 1 in my 3.3L Chrysler T&C 2001 for several years and regularly let the oil change interval go 7500 miles. This is not an issue, unless you subject the vehicle to extremes of service, temperature, and constant runtime. So unless you are a 24 hr cab service in the desert, don't worry!
NYC cabs were subjected to a variety of oil service interval changes using different oils and the Mobil 1 engines never showed undue wear character even out to end of life, say 250K miles?
I have run the Mobil 1 in my Touareg since new and run it for 7500 - 9000 mile intervals and it never burns a drop between services. Engine runs and functions beautifully at age 6.
If you use traditional oils, then you may consider whether you want t o do a more frequent oil change than 6000 miles, but experts will offer that todays premium modern oils are formulated to go an extended interval, certainly more than the old standard of 3000-3500 miles. That is really old style, and a waste of money, too.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: oil change update (RoutanDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoutanDaddy* »_If you have the correct viscosity Mobil 1 oil in your Routan, then you should have very little to worry about!



i remember going over 10K with Mobil 1 on my mk4 8v. but that was 100% highway driving. i dont know the history on the Dodge Pushrod motor, so ill just start watching it at about 5K


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: oil change update (redzone98)*

Long story short, I got a call back from VW saying the oil change is NOT covered until 6000 miles. If any of you are getting early oil changes by quoting the above TSB, good job. I tried two dealers and VWNA and got shot down every turn. So I guess I'll be there at 6000.


----------



## Edsel (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: oil change update (BlackVanRoutan)*

That is an interesting policy change by VW but I'm not surprised. I've noticed that VW's "CareFree Maintenance" has changed. Their website lists "Carefree Maintenance" items for the Routan that are different than what is listed in my warranty book that came with my Routan. I'm getting the sickening feeling that we'll be fighting with dealers and VW to rotate tires and change filters for free. VW now boasts that they will clean your windshield wipers for free!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: oil change update (Edsel)*

I'm going to be my own oil changes between the "regularly scheduled" oil changes, I have a bazillion of bottles of 10W30 Castrol oil anyway because that is the oil I used to use in my Bug (I now use Brad Penn Racing oil)


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: oil change update (71sbeetle)*

I think you've got the right idea by changing the oil every 3K or 3 months. Chrysler recommends conventional oil for their engines anyway and I'm of the opinion that it's a better idea to have fresh oil in the crankcase, free from contaminents and condensation, as often as practical.
Besides, the 4.0L is the easiest oil change of any car I've owned.
One minor point... it might be a good idea to use a Mopar filter while the van is in warranty to avoid any potential flak from a dealer.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: oil change update (cscsc)*

hehe I was going to get an aftermarket filter on just for fun to see what the dealer would say at 6k, I would be like what do you mean it doesn't have a factory filter did you sell me a used van ???


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: oil change update (71sbeetle)*

I was thinking of re-using the oil filter but it's so weak I bent it by taking it off (by hand ...) so I got a Bosch replacement filter (3334 I think it was) and well I guess Bosch makes the filters for Mopar too because they are exactly the same, down to the stamping in the metal. Of course the label says Bosch instead of Mopar screenprint.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: oil change update (71sbeetle)*

oh and it was $27.14 for the oil and filter


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: oil change update (71sbeetle)*

What is the VW spec for the Routan? Or do they have a published spec?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: oil change update (N2OIL)*

4.0L is 10W30


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: oil change update (71sbeetle)*

Is there a VW spec such as 505.01 or a spec I can look for on the TD sheets? Thanks


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: oil change update (N2OIL)*

no it's a Chrysler engine, Dyno oil is recommended, no need for synthetic. API certified oils.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: oil change update (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_no it's a Chrysler engine, Dyno oil is recommended, no need for synthetic. API certified oils.


i only do synthetics, because of the 6 month intervals


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: oil change update (redzone98)*

we've already put over 4200 miles on ours in about 2 month so I'm not too worried about that


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: oil change update (cscsc)*

Took the Routan in today for the 6K service - asked the dealer NOT to reset the computer to indicate 'change oil' at fixed 6K intervals. He says he complied - we'll see when the indicator comes on again.


----------

